# Becca Smith at Oberon Design: New Kindle Cover Images Coming Soon!



## xxwomanoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello everyone and thanks for all the appreciative comments and insightful critiques on our Oberon Design Kindle covers. Your instruction has been invaluable! As you know we have been floating the idea of a survey on our website allowing folks to vote on new images to release. After pouring over hundreds of email comments on image requests we received during our holiday, and reviewing requests we’ve kept track of since November, we feel we have a pretty good idea of what the majority of people would like to see as additional options. Rather than wait another month for survey responses we’ve decided to speed up the process of bringing new Kindle cover images to the marketplace. Here’s our plan:

New images we are going to offer are: Forest (wrapping image in fern) Sun (wrapping image in red)  Creekbed Maple (wrapping image in Saddle) Fairy (in purple) Celtic cross (in black) Pond (new updated version in fern) and Three Graces (in saddle).  These will begin appearing on our site over the next couple of weeks as we make, photograph and post them online at www.oberondesign.com 

We will still be posting an online survey soon in regards to questions about design options we are considering offering in the future. You will also be given the opportunity to suggest other images you would like to see us offer. You'll be able to find the survey link on our home page. Thanks again for all your wonderful enthusiasm and support of our small company. We really, really appreciate your purchases and have had a great time talking with many of you. Becca


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hi Becca...nice to have you here with us and thanks for the update on the great designs that are in the works for the Kindle. I'm still loving mine especially after my Kindle took a 2 foot drop  It landed on the corner of the cover first before settling on it's back. Those were the longest 10 seconds of my life!

So, not only did I beta test my Sky Dragon...I can attest that it does offer protection from small falls *


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

oh...Gotta get a job to buy one now!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Becca, welcome! So glad you found your way here. The new covers sound so exciting and a great assortment. I can't wait to see the pictures!

Thanks for your wonderful company and your wonderful covers for our beloved Kindles.

Here's mine:










L


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I'm so excited!!!  Thank you, Becca!!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh - thanks for nothing. It's hard enough trying to decide, corners or Velcro. I was all decided on World Tree and now you come out with Forest.    

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Thanks, Becca!

. . . .off to Oberon (http://www.oberondesign.com/) to look at the journals and figure out which design I want. . . .(maybe River Garden coming soon?  )

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, Becca for your news update!

Oberon has many, many, many satisfied customers here on Kindleboards who appreciate both your Kindle covers (and other products) and your customer service!  I love my Tree of Life cover! (Oberon Kindle cover Beta tester)

Looking forward to the new covers!

Betsy True
Moderator, Accessories Board


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!
I ordered my sky dragon and now they ARE making the fairy one?     
I can only get ONE..
Oh well..
I do love dragons...


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!
> I ordered my sky dragon and now they ARE making the fairy one?
> I can only get ONE..
> Oh well..
> I do love dragons...


I was just thinking the same thing. I just ordered the butterfly and now they have a fairy!!!! I might want that one instead. Maybe should cancel my order until I can see the fairy one and compare to butterfly!


----------



## paisley (Nov 24, 2008)

::swoon::

I love my Oberon cover (Avenue of Trees). It's awesome to the nth degree.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!
> I ordered my sky dragon and now they ARE making the fairy one?
> I can only get ONE..
> Oh well..
> I do love dragons...


Call them. Seriously. Call them and talk to them. The EXACT same thing happened to me. I called and asked if they would be releasing any new designs and they told me not for another 6 months (It always happens, I buy something and right after I get it, it's updated or a new color comes out or something. That's why I called first, I was hoping to head that off) anyway, I went ahead and ordered and a couple of days after receiving it, they came out with the Butterfly. It's not their fault, they were responding to the overwhelming requests for it..It was just my luck. Anyway, I sent them an email and they switched the covers for me.

I'm so happy they did. I liked the Tree of Life, but as I said before, the earth didn't move, the angels didn't sing.. When I opened the Butterfly, it happened. I was speechless. I still find myself looking at it thinking how pretty it is. As a matter of fact, earlier today I caught myself just running my hand over the cover, tracing the design.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats great.  I just got my Tree of Life Cover....LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

Becca,

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I will be placing my order as soon as I see it appear on your site.
Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent, luv!  Thanks for linking to the designs. . .I think I'll need creekbed maple. . . .

Ann


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

oh..........I'm liking that red sun.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the Pond cover, but I love the Fairy as well. This is getting harder and harder to decide. I really like the new DecalGirl skin called Lily. I think it would look good with both covers. Anyone have the Lily skin? If so, do you think it would match either one of the Oberon covers I mentioned?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

What if we want them in different colors? I would love the Sun but in Purple. If I had had the choice, I would have gotten the Sky Dragon in Purple.

I like Purple.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I love the Pond cover, but I love the Fairy as well. This is getting harder and harder to decide. I really like the new DecalGirl skin called Lily. I think it would look good with both covers. Anyone have the Lily skin? If so, do you think it would match either one of the Oberon covers I mentioned?


I asked DecalGirl to make the Lily skin because I thought it would go good with the purple Oberon (Butterfly and Fairy). I don't have it yet, but I am planning on getting it...eventually


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!
> I ordered my sky dragon and now they ARE making the fairy one?
> I can only get ONE..
> Oh well..
> I do love dragons...


*Me too Chobitz...my daughter was born in the Year of the Dragon. I ordered Dragon Roost in red for a journal...stunning.*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I asked DecalGirl to make the Lily skin because I thought it would go good with the purple Oberon (Butterfly and Fairy). I don't have it yet, but I am planning on getting it...eventually


I was planning on buying the Butterfly, but decided to wait for the new designs. The Lily looks like it would go with any of the greens or purples. I might order it and see how deep the purples and greens are and then order the cover. I'm just getting antsy wanting everything now. I'm going to be visiting my children in Houston the 1st of Feb and I want to have it before then. My daughter and I got our Kindle's at the same time and I was going to let her have the m-edge cover that I'm using now. How long does it usually take to get the cover?


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

no roof of heaven


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, thank you, thank you, thank you!  I was hoping for a purple fairy!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Lovely new designs. Love the Creekbed Maple, nice!!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I've decided to stay with the butterfly after looking at the other designs. Now if they did the humming birds, I'd be very tempted to have two of them 

theresam


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I've decided to stay with the butterfly after looking at the other designs. Now if they did the humming birds, I'd be very tempted to have two of them
> 
> theresam


I'd get that one in a heartbeat if they offered it. I was hoping this one was going to be one of the new designs.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Yip, the more I look at it the more I want it. Guess if they every do I'll have two covers. I can use them to coordinate with my outfit LOL

theresa


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you, Becca! I love my Tree of Life Cover!!!!! I love the wrap around design & all the artistic detail. I love the square button. I love the velcro. I have no problem reaching the buttons in the back. Thank you for the key chain!!!!!!!
I loved that Humming birds, red cover, if it came out. I was not as crazy about the Dragon design one, although I loved the red color. The Creek Bed, although that would be the same  saddle color, the Fairy, the Pond? -the green 1, the blue cover 1 - the Howsaki ? Wave. Yep, so many choices. I just like different colors & different designs. 
Keep up the great work.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my!!! I just saw the Three Graces cover and it's beautiful!!!! My Kindle is named Euphrosyne and I bought a Three Graces leather journal to try to make a cover for my Kindle. Didn't quite work out the way I wanted it to. Hmmm....I might have to break down and buy one of these.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

<repeats quietly to herself> I don't need another Oberon cover. I don't need another Oberon cover. I don't need another Oberon cover.

Shoot, I WANT another Oberon cover now! Now how to afford it.....

Katiekat


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> <repeats quietly to herself> I don't need another Oberon cover. I don't need another Oberon cover. I don't need another Oberon cover.
> 
> Shoot, I WANT another Oberon cover now! Now how to afford it.....
> 
> Katiekat


Check the couch for change and head off to the nearest coinstar machine!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I just got my m-edge at Christmas and have to admit that I haven't really been drawn to the Oberon covers.  

But now that I see the Red Sun.  Ohhh, it's very tempting.  I might have to think about this.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I love the Pond cover, but I love the Fairy as well. This is getting harder and harder to decide. I really like the new DecalGirl skin called Lily. I think it would look good with both covers. Anyone have the Lily skin? If so, do you think it would match either one of the Oberon covers I mentioned?


I just got the lily skin. It is very pretty. I am expecting my butterfly cover Monday. I am a little disappointed now that I ordered the butterfly because I really wanted Three Graces. I may sell my butterfly cover.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> I just got the lily skin. It is very pretty. I am expecting my butterfly cover Monday. I am a little disappointed now that I ordered the butterfly because I really wanted Three Graces. I may sell my butterfly cover.


Let me know if the purples in the Lily look good with the Butterfly cover. I just ordered my Lily skin and I'm really torn now between the Fairy, which is the same color as the Butterfly and the Pond cover which is a green color.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


>


Here are the new covers!


----------



## Barbara M (Nov 21, 2008)

Well. I was very happy with my M edge cover in red. I love the Oberon purse I have, but none of the designs for the Kindle meant any thing to me.  I like the tree of life, but being here in Sonoma county (with Oberon) that tree, or one like it, is used on every kind of advertising you can imagine.

I have one of those oaks in my yard, and treasure it, but as a design--eh.

But creekside maple!!! I swear that designer snuck into my yard and copied my bit of the Matanzas Creek!!

Now my m edge doesn't make me happy like it did.  I'm getting the Oberon for Valentines day.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I was hoping for a humming bird design.  Oh well.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I was hoping for a humming bird design. Oh well.


Me too!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the Oberon journal cover for my Kindle because they didn't have the Kindle cover in Mountain Pine which I HAD to have.  I have now ordered a daffodil journal cover in fern for my Kindle and it arrived yesterday.... and it is STUNNING!!  I love it even more than my Mountain Pine in saddle and I didn't think that was possible.  My husband ordered himself an Oberon business card holder and chose the hummingbirds.  It is in the wine color and is absolutely gorgeous.  I'm thinking it would be even better in the larger Kindle cover!!


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmmm. I wonder if people will start listing used Oberons for sale because they want to buy a new design? I love the Maple, better than the Tree of Life, but can't justify both unless I sold the old one. They are all just so pretty.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

qotdr said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if people will start listing used Oberons for sale because they want to buy a new design? I love the Maple, better than the Tree of Life, but can't justify both unless I sold the old one. They are all just so pretty.


I bet they will, either that or when Kindle 2 comes out, people that want to upgrade might be selling all there Kindle one covers!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG I was waiting for the new covers and I still can't decide...  I want one of each! They are all so beautiful. I love the Three Graces, Pond ( love dragon flies) and I like the Sun also.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

Becca, 
I received my Tree of life kindle cover this week.  IT IS EVEN MORE BEAUTIFUL than I'd hoped.  The quality is amazing.  
I just ordered the WILD ROSE handbag..... I know that I will be referring plenty of people once I get it.... I CAN HARDLY WAIT  
Rosemary


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know! I am so excited to see the new designs on the Oberon website - I would love it if the handbag was offered in more designs too!


----------



## Coloboque (Aug 22, 2011)

I got the Medici cover from Oberon and whenever I go out with my e-reader, I notice people looking at the cover. It's gorgeous. I had it for about half a year and it's still sturdy and doing well.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Was wondering what brought this two year old original post to the forefront but since it is front page - take a look at the new wrap around dragonfly pond for the Kindle 3.  Love it!  With the possibility of a new Kindle 4 within weeks, it is a big debate about whether I should stay with my Celtic Hounds cover or just wait till it can cover the next version.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I love that wrap-around dragonfly cover.  But I'm going to 'wait and see' for now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

Just so you know, this thread is three years old.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And they just sent out an email about new designs and products!


----------

